# Reviews for Code it Right Online.com



## 1stClassBilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I am considering purchasing a subscription to CodeItRight.com.  I found it listed on the AAPC website as a resource.  For anyone who does not know about this site, it is a online coding and billing application.  I have watched their demos and I must say I am very impressed at the information provided.  I am considering purchasing the subscription that would offer the following:

 *CodeItRightOnline Compliance 2010/2011 
CPT® Codes, HCPCS Level II Codes, ICD-9, ICD-10, ABC Codes, APCs & DRGs, Medicare Information (NCDs/LCDs/Articles), 

*CPT® Assistant Archives 
CPT® Assistant is the official newsletter on CPT® coding, published by the AMA. This add-on gives you access to all the CPT® Assistant newsletters since 1990, fully searchable and linked to related codes, 

*Dorland's Illustrated Medical Dictionary (Only because of the low add on cost of $50)
Dorland's Illustrated Medical Dictionary provides pronunciations, definitions, illustrations (and more!) to help define and give meaning to over 100,000 medical terms....  

So after reviewing this website, I was wondering if anyone uses this application?  Is this a good/smart investment since it is a yearly subscription at $649 for 1 user.  I guess it is not a bad price being that I would not have to purchase annual coding books (CPT/HCPS/ICD-9).   Any reviews, thoughts or comments would be appreciated.
Have a great Day!


----------



## DGWILSON (Feb 1, 2011)

*Code It Right*

Before you purchase, see if you can get a free trial. I have not tried this particular product.

"Encoder Pro" offers a free trial. I got to admit, I was very happy with Encoder Pro so I purchased it. It has all that you mentioned and then some. 

We have "Code-Correct" where I work and I was not impressed with this particular product.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to admit I have used Encoder Pro for Payers for several years and for my position and my needs, I love it.  I have recently tried the Code-it-Rite and really love it too.  They do have some differences but both do get the job done more than adequately.  I believe Contexo Media has a free trial  period also.  They are also currently have some free webinars on it.  PM me if you can not find the info and I will forward it to you.

Best of luck...


----------



## jmeromeo (Apr 16, 2012)

*Online Coding/Billing Programs*

Besides Codeitrightonline, EncoderPro and SuperCoder, are there any other online coding programs that are recommended?

Thanks.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 16, 2012)

We use Encoder pro and Code correct, I like each of them for different things.  I like the way Code correct displays the CCI edits better and I can search the CPT assistants easier, but I like Encoder pro for the code descriptions and the reimbursement section.


----------

